

'Move Your Domain' Campaign Against GoDaddy Flops - pier0
http://www.pcworld.com/article/247134/move_your_domain_campaign_against_godaddy_flops.html

======
jamesbritt
Those numbers refer to DNS changes, not registrar changes.

